# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С v7.7 - Супер-Инсталл Диск (Все-В-Одном - автозапуск)

## Сергей75

*
СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 86 от 19.04.2020
*

----------

alex0084 (17.01.2016), Bladenv (08.01.2016), bmp51 (15.07.2016), markos (16.02.2017), Muha777 (14.02.2016), revis (13.09.2016), Tokio78 (16.12.2016), ussuri2 (26.07.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 65 от 03.07.2015*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.600
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.246
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.245
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.546
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.351
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.363
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2014, 1 кв. 2015, 2 кв. 2015
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

DenisLYSS (15.06.2016), magicwood70 (14.07.2016), Muha777 (14.02.2016), NatalyЯ (07.03.2016), solzh (22.09.2018), Techno (22.03.2016), Viktorgdi (31.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 59 от 04.08.2015 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.601
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.246
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.352
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.365
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 2 кв. 2015 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 67 от 04.08.2015 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.601
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.247
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.246
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.547
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.352
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.365
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 1 и 2 кв. 2015
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Muha777 (14.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 60 от 30.09.2015 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.603
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.248
    Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.352
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.366
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 2 и 3 кв. 2015 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 68 от 30.09.2015 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.603
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.248
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.248
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.549
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
    Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.352
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.366
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 2 и 3 кв. 2015
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alex12861 (19.07.2019), Muha777 (14.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 69 от 23.11.2015 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.605
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.250
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.250
    Комплексная 7.70.549
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.984
    Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.352
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.367
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 2 и 3 кв. 2015
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Muha777 (14.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 62 от 04.01.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.607
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.252
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.353
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.368
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 70 от 04.01.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.607
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.252
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.252
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.550
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.353
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.368
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Muha777 (14.02.2016), Voland36 (22.03.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 63 от 08.02.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.610
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.255
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.354
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.369
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 71 от 08.02.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.610
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.255
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.255
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.551
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.354
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.369
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

111p (26.04.2016), andreysiniy (18.02.2016), klis (18.03.2016), Muha777 (14.02.2016)

----------


## ksv87

Укажите, пожалуйста, ломаная платформа или нет, и если ломаная - есть ли возможность установить "легальную" версию, без взлома, в случае наличия ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> ломаная платформа или нет,


 - Ломанная, конечно же. Платформы без лечения на диске нет, она там не нужна.

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 64 от 21.03.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.612
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.257
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.355
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
    Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.369
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 72 от 21.03.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.612
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.257
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.257
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.552
    Торговля + Склад 7.70.985
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.355
    Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.369
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

111p (26.04.2016), alexgear (21.04.2016), DmitriND (10.08.2016), АльбертИж (07.04.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 65 от 27.05.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.617
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.262
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.357
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.371
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 73 от 27.05.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.617
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.262
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.262
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.554
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.357
*NEW* - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.371
    Конвертация данных 7.70.148
    Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
    Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
    Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
    Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
    Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
    Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
    Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex125it (30.05.2016), ctpek03a (02.06.2016), revis (28.05.2016), Steiner (03.06.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 66 от 25.06.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.619
 - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.263
 - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.357
 - Торговля и Склад 7.70.986
 - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.372

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 74 от 25.06.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 - Бухгалтерия 7.70.619
 - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.263
 - Предприниматель 7.70.263
 - Комплексная 7.70.555
 - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
 - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.357
 - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.372
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
 - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
 - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bakulove (12.07.2016), Fisher+ (27.06.2016), nattatusik (03.07.2016)

----------


## yz-1

Подскажите а что-то похожее для РБ есть? Нужна бухгалтерия для фирмы УСН и ИП УСН+ОСН+НДС
А то все ссылки которые нашел уже не действительны.

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 67 от 24.07.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.619
 - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.263
*NEW* - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.358
 - Торговля и Склад 7.70.986
 - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.372

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 75 от 24.07.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 - Бухгалтерия 7.70.619
 - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.263
 - Предприниматель 7.70.263
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.556
 - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.358
 - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.372
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
 - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
 - Регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв. 2015 и 1 кв. 2016 г.
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

BB97 (02.08.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 68 от 10.10.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.624
*NEW* - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.266
*NEW* - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.359
 - Торговля и Склад 7.70.986
 - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.372
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 76 от 10.10.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.624
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.266
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.268
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.557
 - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.359
 - Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 7.70.372
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 69 от 14.10.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.624
*NEW* - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.266
*NEW* - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.359
  - Торговля и Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.373
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 77 от 14.10.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.624
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.266
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.268
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.557
 - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.359
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.373
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ksv87 (20.11.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 70 от 05.12.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.625
*NEW* - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.267
*NEW* - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.360
  - Торговля и Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.374
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 78 от 05.12.2016 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.625
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.267
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.269
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.558
 - Торговля + Склад 7.70.986
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.360
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.374
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2016 г.
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Sm1rnyga (17.01.2017), Tokio78 (16.12.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 71 от 13.03.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.631
*NEW* - УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.273
*NEW* - Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.362
*NEW* - Торговля и Склад 7.70.988
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.379
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 кв. 2017

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 79 от 13.03.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*NEW* - Бухгалтерия 7.70.631
*NEW* - Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.273
*NEW* - Предприниматель 7.70.275
*NEW* - Комплексная 7.70.561
*NEW* - Торговля + Склад 7.70.988
*NEW* - Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.362
*NEW* - ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.379
 - Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 - Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 - Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 - Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 - Деньги 7.70.245
*NEW* - Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*NEW* - Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 кв. 2017
 - Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 - Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 - Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 72 от 09.05.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 * Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.634
 * УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.276
 * Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.364
 * Торговля и Склад 7.70.988
 * ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.380
 * Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 кв. 2017

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 80 от 09.05.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 * Бухгалтерия 7.70.634
 * Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.276
 * Предприниматель 7.70.278
 * Комплексная 7.70.563
 * Торговля + Склад 7.70.988
 * Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.364
 * ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.380
 * Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 * Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 * Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 * Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 * Деньги 7.70.245
 * Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
 * Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 кв. 2017
 * Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 * Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 * Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Fisher+ (19.06.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 73 от 29.07.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 * Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.637
 * УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.279
 * Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.365
 * Торговля и Склад 7.70.990
 * ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.383
 * Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 и 2 кв. 2017

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 81 от 29.07.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

 * Бухгалтерия 7.70.637
 * Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.279
 * Предприниматель 7.70.281
 * Комплексная 7.70.566
 * Торговля + Склад 7.70.990
 * Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.365
 * ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.383
 * Конвертация данных 7.70.148
 * Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
 * Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
 * Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
 * Деньги 7.70.245
 * Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
 * Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1 и 2 кв. 2017
 * Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
 * Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
 * Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Nikhaksev (02.08.2017), Ragen2007 (09.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 74 от 09.10.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

* ** Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.639
* ** УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.280
* ** Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.365
* ** Торговля и Склад 7.70.993
* ** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.384
* ** Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2017

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 82 от 09.10.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

* ** Бухгалтерия 7.70.639
* ** Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.280
* ** Предприниматель 7.70.280
* ** Комплексная 7.70.568
* ** Торговля + Склад 7.70.993
* ** Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.365
* ** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.384
* ** Конвертация данных 7.70.148
* ** Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
* ** Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
* ** Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
* ** Деньги 7.70.245
* ** Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
* ** Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2017
* ** Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
* ** Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
* ** Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 75 от 22.12.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.640
*** УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.281
*** Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.365
*** Торговля и Склад 7.70.995
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.385
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2017 + 1 кв. 2018

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 83 от 22.12.2017 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерия 7.70.640
*** Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.281
*** Предприниматель 7.70.283
*** Комплексная 7.70.569
*** Торговля + Склад 7.70.995
*** Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.365
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.385
*** Конвертация данных 7.70.148
*** Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
*** Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
*** Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
*** Деньги 7.70.245
*** Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 1, 2, 3 и 4 кв. 2016 г. + 1, 2 и 3 кв. 2017
*** Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
*** Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
*** Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 76 от 21.08.2018 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.644
*** УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.286
*** Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.369
*** Торговля и Склад 7.70.997
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.390
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2017-2018 гг.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 84 от 21.08.2018 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерия 7.70.644
*** Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.286
*** Предприниматель 7.70.287
*** Комплексная 7.70.573
*** Торговля + Склад 7.70.997
*** Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.369
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.390
*** Конвертация данных 7.70.148
*** Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
*** Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
*** Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
*** Деньги 7.70.245
*** Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2017-2016 гг.
*** Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
*** Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
*** Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

eTix (20.02.2019), Ges (14.08.2019), GrAn59 (31.08.2018), Igorroiko (09.01.2020), Leevas (30.01.2019), pavelk10 (04.12.2018), revis (09.12.2018), solzh (22.09.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 77 от 30.03.2020 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.653
*** УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.292
*** Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.371
*** Торговля и Склад 7.70.1001
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.400
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2019-2020 гг.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 85 от 30.03.2020 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерия 7.70.653
*** Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.292
*** Предприниматель 7.70.290
*** Комплексная 7.70.580
*** Торговля + Склад 7.70.1001
*** Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.371
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.400
*** Конвертация данных 7.70.148
*** Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
*** Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
*** Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
*** Деньги 7.70.245
*** Платежные документы 7.70.334
*** Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2019-2020 гг.
*** Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
*** Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
*** Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Fltr (03.04.2020), revis (03.04.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*НАБОР ДЛЯ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМЫ, версия 78 от 19.04.2020 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.653
*** УСН (Упрощенка)  7.70.292
*** Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.371
*** Торговля и Склад 7.70.1001
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.400
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2019-2020 гг.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*СУПЕР-ИНСТАЛЛ ДИСК, версия 86 от 19.04.2020 (авторская сборка)*

Состав:

*** Бухгалтерия 7.70.653
*** Упрощенна система налогооблажения 7.70.292
*** Предприниматель 7.70.290
*** Комплексная (Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры) 7.70.581
*** Торговля + Склад 7.70.1001
*** Зарплата + Кадры 7.70.371
*** ПУБ (Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия) 7.70.400
*** Конвертация данных 7.70.148
*** Бухгалтерия Бюджетная 7.70.647
*** Налогоплательщик 7.70.239
*** Бюджет муниципального образования 7.70.217
*** Деньги 7.70.245
*** Платежные документы 7.70.334
*** Адресный классификатор КЛАДР
*** Регламентированные отчеты за 2019-2020 гг.
*** Платформы 7.70.025 и 7.70.027
*** Набор утилит и инструментов для программирования и отладки
*** Сборник полезных обработок и т.д.

NB: Ставится как с CDROM, так и прямо с жесткого диска, имеется автозапуск.

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ADYK (30.04.2020), EVO-S (03.07.2020), orl_vlad72 (29.01.2022), shura2000 (04.10.2022), Tatenen (13.10.2020)

----------

